
Finland Is the Happiest Country in the World, and Finns Aren't Happy about It - lnguyen
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/finland-is-the-happiest-country-in-the-world-and-finns-arent-happy-about-it/
======
aytekin
Maybe we need different words for all these different meanings of happiness.

In addition to these 3 definitions of happiness in the article, here another
one: miserable happiness. Examples: startups, babies, gym. You feel exhausted,
miserable and helpless while feeling a different kind of, a more meaningful,
happiness inside.

~~~
carlivar
Here is another, Finnish word: sisu

~~~
leesalminen
‘Tis my favorite Finnish word. My grandfather was born in Finland and taught
me this at a very young age. He always thought it was important to embody Sisu
in every day life.

------
johan_larson
I'm originally from Finland, and this article doesn't make me any happier than
I was before.

~~~
kinleyd
That would appear to be expected - being Finnish and all!

~~~
johan_larson
I would compose a witty reply, were I not too busy drinking and brooding.

~~~
kinleyd
You Finns are too much!

Seriously speaking though, I love how well grounded you are as a nation. The
world would be a better place with more of that.

------
hajderr
A good measure would be something that can withstand the ups and downs of
life. What I mean is that if Finland would end up in a war and drastically
changing the way people live. There wouldn't be anything left that would allow
them to be happy, right? Therefore I think the best measure must be ones own
experience of positive emotions and expression of gratitude.

------
coldcode
Too cold for me to be happy there. Now if Finland would move to the Caribbean,
I'd move immediately.

~~~
curtis
Finland is cold but Finns most definitely are not -- 5.3 million people and
two million saunas [1].

[1] [https://finland.fi/life-society/bare-facts-of-the-
sauna/](https://finland.fi/life-society/bare-facts-of-the-sauna/)

